# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  πρόβλημα με το Imageshack ?

## KOKAR

πριν λιγο καιρό έψαξα ενα *παλιό μου θέμα - παρουσίαση* που ειχα κάνει και διαπίστωσα οτι οι φωτογραφίες που ειχα ανεβάσει στο imageshack δεν υπήρχαν !
δηλαδή το Imageshack για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο ειχε "κατεβάσει" - διαγράψει τις φώτο που είχα ανεβάσει.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι τα οσοι έχουμε ανεβάσει φωτο στο imageshack δεν θα έχουμε όλες η μέρος των φωτογραφιών μέσα στα θέματα που έχουμε παρουσιάσει

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Κώστα.

Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις, εγώ τις βλέπω κανονικά. Και σε όλο 
το θέμα σου υπάρχουν όλες.

Παράδειγμα: πόστ 25
Οι φωτό σου είναι αυτές:
Σου δίνω τα Link's αυτών.

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/251/gs1000g1.jpg
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5295/gs1000g2.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/580/gs1000g3.jpg

Αυτό σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι σβησμένες απο το imageshack.

----------


## leosedf

Η σελίδα θέλει και φράγκα πλέον.
Τώρα πρέπει να βρούμε καινούριο δωρεάν εικονοποθηκευτή.

----------


## kioan

> Τώρα πρέπει να βρούμε καινούριο δωρεάν εικονοποθηκευτή.



http://imgur.com/

----------


## leosedf

Για να δούμε, ανέβασα τον Έκτορα

----------


## kioan

Μια χαρά δουλεύει... Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των φωτογραφιών που κατά καιρούς έχω ανεβάσει σε διάφορα μηνύματά μου, είναι hosted στο imgur

----------


## RNR

Kαλημέρα.

Είναι αυτο που λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος, πλέον θέλει φράγκα. 

¨Οτι είχες ανεβάσει, μέχρι τώρα μπορείς να το κρατήσεις και απλά να κατεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες μία-μία. Δεν μπορείς να καταβαίσεις συνδεσμο σε forum κτλ. Εγω τις κατέβασα και έκανα delete τον λογαριασμό  να πάνε να γ..... 

Πλέον παίζω με dropbox

----------


## passer07

photobucket ή flickr   και dropbox για backup  απο εμένα ,   τουλάχιστον   δεν αλλάζουν εύκολα τις παροχές τους


προσπαθήστε να επιλέγετε ποιο κοινά μέσα  γιατί αυτά φιλοξενούν πολύ κόσμο και δύσκολα αλλάζουν υπηρεσίες  πόσο μάλλον να κόψουν τους freeuser ,  imagehost κτλπ κλείνουν και ανοίγουν εύκολα

----------


## KOKAR

τελικά απο οτι βλέπω αν οχι ολες οι πιο πολλες φωτο αποδήμησαν εις κύριο....

π.χ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56551

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα δυστηχώς αυτό είδα και εγώ. Ακόμα και κάποια απο τα link των φωτό που είχες 
ανεβάσει, και αναφέρω στο post No2 του συγκεκριμένου thread, είναι ανενεργά ...

----------


## KOKAR

αυτο που με χαλάει ειναι οτι πολλες, αν οχι ολες οι κατασκευές που εχω ποσταρει θα μείνουν "ορφανές" απο φωτογραφικό υλικό.....

----------


## moutoulos

Κρίμα βρε Κώστα ...

Απο εδώ και πέρα άνοιξε ένα λογαριασμό σε κάποιο uploader site ... πχ photobucket.com
για να είσαι σίγουρος. Προσωπικά είμαι εκεί κάνα 8άρι χρόνια χωρίς να είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## KOKAR

μωρε και εγω στο imageshack ήμουν πολλά χρόνια μεχρι που "αποφάσισε" να το κανει επι πληρωμή οποτε κατά την γνώμη μου ειναι θεμα χρόνου ολοι οι "free" να το αλλάξουν κάποια στιγμή...
απο την αλλη το να ανεβάζουμε τις φωτο και τα βίντεο στο hlektronika κοστίζει όποτε ειναι μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα....

----------


## moutoulos

Κοστίζει δεν κοστίζει είναι άλλο θέμα. Απλά εδώ είμαστε τουλάχιστον σίγουροι ...
οτι οι φωτό δεν θα εξαφανιστούν, και μελλοντικά τα thread δεν θα μείνουν "ορφανά".

Αν πάντως Κώστα τις έχεις τις φωτό, μπορείς να μου τις στείλεις (αριθμημένες), και 
να μου πείς ποια μπαίνει πού (εννοώ σε ποιό πόστ), να κάτσω σιγά/σιγά να το φτιάξω
το thread.

----------


## KOKAR

μωρε τις φώτο τις εχω αλλά δεν ειναι αριθμημένες, είναι ανά thread....

----------


## moutoulos

Τέλος πάντων όταν λέω αριθμημένες εννοώ απλά να υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να 
καταλάβω ποια φωτό θα εννοείς (εφόσον μου δώσεις τις φωτό) και μου πείς :

_"Greg στο ποστ 32 μπαίνει η Χ φωτό απο αυτές που έχεις ..."_

.
.
.
.
.
.

Έτσι σιγά σιγά θα ξανά-συμπληρωθεί με τις εικόνες !!!.

----------


## KOKAR

Γρηγορη που θα τις ανεβάσεις ?

----------


## moutoulos

Στο hlektronika.gr  :Rolleyes:  αφού πρώτα τις επεξεργαστώ ... για λιγότερο χώρο (οχι απαραίτητα σμίκρυνση).

----------


## KOKAR

αν το κάνουν ολοι δεν θα εχει επιπτωση στο κόστος που θέλει για να συντηρηθεί το φόρουμ ?

----------


## moutoulos

Σαφώς και έχει ...

Κώστα σέβομαι απόλυτα το ενδιαφέρον σου για την συντήρηση της "κοινότητας", 
αλλά τι καλύτερο και ποιο σίγουρο απο την εδώ database. Αυτή θα χαθεί αν για
κάποιο λόγο χαθεί ... και το υπόλοιπο Forum (λέμε τώρα). Τα υπόλοιπα "εξωτερικά"
Link, σήμερα είναι ... αύριο εξαφανίζονται, όπως και έγινε.

Όλα αυτά βέβαια εφόσον δεν γίνεται αλόγιστη χρήση μεγέθους εικόνων. Πέρα απο 
αυτό υπάρχει όριο στο πόσα ΚΒ θα είναι η εικόνα (νομίζω 400ΚΒ max) ... οπότε 
έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μια Bitmap πχ 8mb.

----------


## p.gabr

Λες και το ήξερα και τα φόρτωνα σε μας 
Για φαντάσου στους ασύρματους, Που έχει 2000 φωτο να είχαν χαθεί 


Εμένα το shack  είχε μπλοκάρει πριν απο πέντε μήνες  και πριν λίγες μέρες ,είδα ότι άνοιξε πάλι. Ανέβασα μία φώτο προχθές και βλέπω τώρα ότι χάθηκε

----------


## KOKAR

> Σαφώς και έχει ...
> 
> Κώστα σέβομαι απόλυτα το ενδιαφέρον σου για την συντήρηση της "κοινότητας", 
> αλλά τι καλύτερο και ποιο σίγουρο απο την εδώ database. Αυτή θα χαθεί αν για
> κάποιο λόγο χαθεί ... και το υπόλοιπο Forum (λέμε τώρα). Τα υπόλοιπα "εξωτερικά"
> Link, σήμερα είναι ... αύριο εξαφανίζονται, όπως και έγινε.
> 
> Όλα αυτά βέβαια εφόσον δεν γίνεται αλόγιστη χρήση μεγέθους εικόνων. Πέρα απο 
> αυτό υπάρχει όριο στο πόσα ΚΒ θα είναι η εικόνα (νομίζω 400ΚΒ max) ... οπότε 
> έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μια Bitmap πχ 8mb.



και παλι βρε Γρηγορη, δεν μιλάμε μονο για ενα άτομο αλλα για πολλά
την περίπτωση να γίνουν "προσφορές" η ακόμα και μια ενδεικτική συνδρομή δεν παίζει ?

----------


## mitsus78

Δεν ξέρω για το θέμα της συνδρομής' πόσο θα είναι αρεστό.Θα μπορούσε ίσως να ανοίξει κάποιος λογαριασμός για δωρεές

----------


## leosedf

> Δεν ξέρω για το θέμα της συνδρομής' πόσο θα είναι αρεστό.Θα μπορούσε ίσως να ανοίξει κάποιος λογαριασμός για δωρεές



http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?tabid=38

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ίσως να ανοίξει κάποιος λογαριασμός για δωρεές



Μα το "Donate" υπάρχει στην αρχική σελίδα. 

Κώστα το να μπεί συνδρομή, εσύ μπορεί να το βλέπεις θετικό, 
αλλά το υπόλοιπο ... >90% δεν θα το δεί με καλό "μάτι".

----------


## mitsus78

Συγνώμη, δεν το είχα δει εκεί κάτω

----------

